# residence visa process.



## sunil7599 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi,
I would like know more about portugal residence visa.


----------



## sangramdey (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Mr Sunil, I am also looking for more information on the subject. What are your plans and how far you have progressed?


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

See 
Portugal D7 visa: the Ultimate Guide


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

ElRey2020 said:


> See
> Portugal D7 visa: the Ultimate Guide


Few bits need updating. Residence visa is now granted in 2y, then 3y period. No more 1y periods. You can book SEF appointment to any office in country, not just where you live.
Also, renewal of 2y visa can be now done online.


----------



## sangramdey (Nov 14, 2013)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Few bits need updating. Residence visa is now granted in 2y, then 3y period. No more 1y periods. You can book SEF appointment to any office in country, not just where you live.
> Also, renewal of 2y visa can be now done online.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Al_Sitges (Nov 12, 2020)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Few bits need updating. Residence visa is now granted in 2y, then 3y period. No more 1y periods. You can book SEF appointment to any office in country, not just where you live.
> Also, renewal of 2y visa can be now done online.


This article has the up to date information. Portugal passive income visa: The D7 guide


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

The Official Website of Portuguese Immigration is the ultimate guide.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Residence visa is now granted in 2y, then 3y period. No more 1y periods.


The D7 Resident VISA has a 4 month valid period. Residence PERMITS now are granted in 2y, then 3y valid periods.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Few bits need updating.


It needs more than updating what's changed. There are critical errors and important info is not included.


----------

